# CAAD 13 as a gravel bike?



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

I was thinking of turning my CAAD 13 into a gravel bike, putting 30mm tires on it or 32mm. Any thoughts? 
This forum seems pretty dead now a days.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

piercebrew said:


> I was thinking of turning my CAAD 13 into a gravel bike, putting 30mm tires on it or 32mm. Any thoughts?
> This forum seems pretty dead now a days.


I don't think anything above 25mm tires will fit on a CAAD, but I could be wrong. The CAAD bikes are race bikes.

Yes, the manufacturer forums are pretty much dead. You may want to try posting your question over in "Bike Frames and Forks" where there is more visibility.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

piercebrew said:


> I was thinking of turning my CAAD 13 into a gravel bike, putting 30mm tires on it or 32mm. Any thoughts?
> This forum seems pretty dead now a days.


I used to be on this forum almost every day 'back in the day' (about 10 to 15 years ago). Sadly, it's crickets now. There used to be so many valuable insights on Cannondale products.

Anyway, my question is why do you want just 30 or 32 mm tires on your CAAD 13 to do gravel? That's almost not even cyclocross width (most 'cross racers go 31mm to 33 mm). My recommendation is to get a cyclocross or gravel-specific bike and at least try to put 36 mm to 38 mm tires.


----------



## olracmacsmd (Jan 15, 2021)

piercebrew said:


> I was thinking of turning my CAAD 13 into a gravel bike, putting 30mm tires on it or 32mm. Any thoughts?
> This forum seems pretty dead now a days.



Did you do it? I'm just curious. I also have a caad13 and once my tyres run out, I'd like to put on wider ones. I read that the caad13 frame can accomodate up to 32mm. Currently I have 25mm tyres on it.


----------

